# Cedar Creek - New Rules



## russ010 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just found out that in order to hold a tournament at Cedar Creek Reservoir in Hall County that you will have to get a special permit from the Parks & Leisure department. The fee is $25, and I may be wrong, but I think it's for EACH tournament that is held. This permit gives the club exclusive rights to the lake and restricts other clubs from fishing at the same time on tournament day.

Here are the already approved dates and clubs:

March 31 - BANG
April 14 - SWAT
May 15 - SWAT
May 26 - BANG


----------



## 12mcrebel (Mar 22, 2012)

*Cedar Creek*

I guess SWANGBAT decides who can fish this lake on certain date and who can't.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 22, 2012)

I guess i need to call and reserve june 2nd for DJBA then. maybe i will get it


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 23, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> I guess SWANGBAT decides who can fish this lake on certain date and who can't.



That comment is uncalled for. Hall County has started this rule this year. Not our decision or anyone's other than Hall County. We just found this out too. We respect their decisions and enjoy the opportunity to fishing.

I respect everyone and their clubs and this is quoted from the Tournament Forum rules for your reference:
_All other rules apply also so no bashing others, their tournaments and all the other good stuff. _

By the way I like the sound of SWANGBAT that may be utilized in the future fish offs we have!


----------



## DOBCAngler (Mar 23, 2012)

MerkyWaters said:


> That comment is uncalled for. Hall County has started this rule this year. Not our decision or anyone's other than Hall County. We just found this out too. We respect their decisions and enjoy the opportunity to fishing.QUOTE]
> 
> The county makes the rules but it's the anglers who follow the rules fault.  Makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 23, 2012)

Shoot the messenger if you want to... but I call each Parks and Rec department before our first tournament at their particular lake to make sure we don't have to have special permits. 

I'm not going to put our guys at jeopardy when we show up to fish and get fined because I didn't do what was right and check with the authorities for any new rules - and in the end lose our privileges to fish the lakes we want to fish.

But as far as SWANGBAT deciding who can fish this lake and when - I don't know what you're getting at. When I called Hall County last week, I told them of the BANG dates and the SWAT dates just so she'd have them. She called me back yesterday morning and told me of the new charges for special permits. I guess every county will do whatever they can to get more money for budget. I just posted on here as a courtesy to others wanting to hosts tournaments there. If I had known of other club dates, I would have told her those as well. I didn't know anybody other than BANG & SWAT fishing there. 

Brandon - you won't have any problem getting the permit to fish your clubs date... she'll take your payment over the phone and send you the paperwork to take to the tx with you. 

And it is $25 per tournament...

So.. for the record - you have to have a special permit for the following lakes:

Carter's ReReg - $50 per year
Lathem Reservoir - just let Ron know when you are planning on coming, he'll send you an application
Cedar Creek - $25 per tournament


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nicely worded Russ....

SWANGBAT...Small Water Anglers Nailing Giant Bass At Tournaments.     Has a nice ring to it.....


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 23, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> Nicely worded Russ....
> 
> SWANGBAT...Small Water Anglers Nailing Giant Bass At Tournaments.     Has a nice ring to it.....



Thats what Im talking about...but from here recently i think Kevin n Dustin will nailing them!


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Apr 28, 2015)

I know this is a very old thread but just to clear up any confusion, I just called the man over recreation at the lake (Mike Little) and was told that the fee you were informed of was for Laurel Park on Lanier with the amphitheater and screen etc for bigger weigh ins.  Cedar Creek is still free.  Only reason to call anyone at all for a tourney there is to have the gatekeeper open the gate early (and tip them).  The lady answering the phone at parks and rec just doesn't know what is going on so have her trx your call to Mike Little if you have questions.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 28, 2015)

it has been free for the past 2 years.


----------

